# Tham khảo những ý tưởng sáng tạo căn hộ siêu nhỏ



## lindanga (29/10/21)

Tham khảo những ý tưởng sáng tạo căn hộ siêu nhỏ Những căn hộ nhỏ có diện tích 7m², 10m² và 15m² sẽ dẫn bạn đi từ ngạc nhiên này đến ngạc nhiên khác. 1. “Choáng” với căn hộ nhỏ chỉ… 7m² Thật khó có thể hình dung với diện tích gói gọn trong 7m² mà 12 kiến trúc sư tương lai sáng tạo nên căn nhà bằng gỗ đẹp mắt như thế. Tuy chỉ được các sinh viên xây dựng để trưng bày tại cuộc triển lãm do nhà trường tổ chức nhưng chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể tham khảo ý tưởng Bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu độc đáo đầy tham vọng này. Căn nhà bằng gỗ được xây dựng trên diện tích vỏn vẹn 7m². Khu vực bếp đầy đủ tiện nghi cần thiết, có cả khu vực đặt máy giặt. Các bậc cầu thang dẫn lên phòng ngủ được tích hợp ngăn lưu trữ. Góc làm việc nhỏ xinh được bố trí gọn gàng và khoa học. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Những khu vực tối cần thiết cho một căn hộ bao gồm phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng bếp, góc làm việc và kể cả phòng tắm đều được thiết kế đầy đủ. Chúng được tính toán sắp đặt một cách tỉ mỉ để chủ nhân bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng có thể sinh hoạt thoải mái mà không hề cảm thấy bí bách. Các bậc cầu thang dẫn lên phòng ngủ được tích hợp ngăn lưu trữ và kệ sách xinh xắn. Chiếc bàn với trục nâng đỡ bên dưới nhanh chóng biến góc làm việc thành khu vực tiếp khách. Quả thật, với khả năng sáng tạo của con người thì diện tích nhỏ cũng chỉ là con số trên lý thuyết mà thôi! Chiếc bàn với trục nâng đỡ “hô biến” góc làm việc thành phòng khách. Phòng ngủ phía bên trên bày trí đơn giản với chiếc nệm ấm áp. Phòng tắm tuy hẹp nhưng vẫn đáp ứng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2. Căn hộ nhỏ 10m² nhỏ nhắn nhưng đầy sức sống Căn hộ được sáng tạo với đầy đủ các khu vực chức năng trong không gian chỉ vỏn vẹn 10m². Mặc dù diện tích rất nhỏ nhưng nó lại mang đến một cái nhìn dễ thương và cực kỳ ấm áp. Vật liệu xây dựng chủ yếu bằng gỗ ép, loại có khả năng chịu được độ ẩm cao và thân thiện với môi trường. Các ô cửa kính đón nhận ánh sáng tự nhiên cho không gian thoáng đãng. Bếp được thiết kế tiện nghi với bồn rửa, kệ dài lắp đặt trên tường. Đối diện là chiếc bàn nhỏ xinh dễ dàng gấp gọn khi không sử dụng. Bếp được thiết kế tiện nghi với bồn rửa, kệ dài lắp đặt trên tường. Đối diện là chiếc bàn nhỏ xinh dễ dàng gấp gọn. Bạn có thể linh hoạt sử dụng nó như một góc ăn uống hoặc khu vực để tiếp khách. Phía bên trên là mẫu đèn thả trần hình quả bóng cực đáng yêu. Giường ngủ dạng treo giúp tiết kiệm diện tích và cũng rất vững chắn. Góc làm việc bên dưới được sắp đặt thêm chiếc võng để chủ nhân nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Những bậc thang tận dụng làm kệ lưu trữ còn phòng tắm được thiết kế kín đáo với hệ thống cửa trượt tiện lợi. Cuối cùng là sự kết hợp giữa màu xanh lá cây trẻ trung và màu gỗ tươi sáng, thêm vào điểm nhấn từ những chậu cây cảnh cho căn hộ mini ngập tràn sức sống! Phía trên chiếc bàn là mẫu đèn thả trần hình quả bóng cực đáng yêu. Những bậc thang dẫn lên giường ngủ được tận dụng làm kệ lưu trữ. Góc làm việc sắp đặt thêm chiếc võng để chủ nhân nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Điểm nhấn từ những chậu cây cảnh cho căn hộ mini ngập tràn sức sống! 3. Căn hộ nhỏ 15m² cho người độc thân Đối với những anh chàng/cô nàng độc thân cần một không gian để sống và làm việc thì đây quả là mô hình thiết kế khá lý tưởng. Bạn không cần tốn quá nhiều diện tích mà vẫn đảm bảo cho sinh hoạt cá nhân diễn ra thuận lợi trong 15m². Ấn tượng đầu tiên về căn phòng chính là sự bao phủ của màu gỗ bạch dương sáng đẹp và sắc trắng tươi mới. Sự kết hợp này tạo nên cái nhìn giản dị, gần gũi và ấm áp. Căn phòng 15m² thiết kế khá lý tưởng cho người độc thân. Sự bao phủ của màu gỗ bạch dương sáng đẹp và sắc trắng tươi mới. Chiếc giường ngủ “bí mật” có thể gấp gọn sau khi sử dụng. Hệ thống tủ kệ với các ngăn kéo được thiết lập cao đến sát trần. Giải pháp bày trí cho không gian này chính là tổ chức lưu trữ thông minh. Bằng cách chọn lựa nội thất phù hợp, nó hoàn toàn xử lý được khiếm khuyết về diện tích. Bạn sẽ thấy hệ thống tủ kệ với rất nhiều các ngăn kéo được thiết lập cao đến sát trần, giường ngủ cũng có thể gấp gọn khi không sử dụng, những chiếc bàn được lắp đặt bánh xe để dễ dàng di chuyển. Phần cửa sổ được trang bị rèm che để tạo sự riêng tư và kiểm soát ánh sáng. Và đôi khi bạn sẽ cần đến một chiếc thang gấp để thuận tiện hơn. Một vài chi tiết Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn cũng góp phần trang trí góc nhỏ thêm xinh xắn. Những chiếc bàn được lắp đặt bánh xe để dễ dàng di chuyển. Các ngăn kéo nhỏ có thể được tháo rời khi cần thiết.


----------

